# Is DirecTV2PC Dead?



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I tried my DirecTV2PC the other day after a while of not using it, and it is able to show me my recordings, but when I try to play one, I get spinning circle for two minutes followed by an error message about losing contact with the DVR and being unable to play back protected content. Meanwhile, my Geniego works just fine with the same PC and DVR. I only wanted to use DirecTV2PC because the picture quality is much better than Geniego and my Windows remote works with DirecTV2PC but not with Geniego.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Besides being in BETA since inception, it should work as it did before. So no, is not dead, at least not yet….


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

This is what happens after two minutes of spinning circle. Yet, I can still stream the same episode on the same PC using GenieGo. Any ideas?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Try resetting your DVR. What model DVR do you have?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

islesfan said:


> This is what happens after two minutes of spinning circle. Yet, I can still stream the same episode on the same PC using GenieGo. Any ideas?


Just tried it and have no issue


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Drucifer said:


> Just tried it and have no issue


Same here. Am not experiencing any issues with DirecTV2PC.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's possible your video driver got updated and is throwing the protected content error.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Try resetting your DVR. What model DVR do you have?


HR34. I tried a reset, but still no luck.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> It's possible your video driver got updated and is throwing the protected content error.


I know I didn't update it. The computer is six years old, so I'd doubt there has been a driver update lately. The error message looks more like a connection error than a DRM error.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

islesfan said:


> I know I didn't update it. The computer is six years old, so I'd doubt there has been a driver update lately. The error message looks more like a connection error than a DRM error.


First of all, if it's a Windows PC, I certainly hope you've installed updates over the six years.

I say it's a driver issue because for a while, I was able to roll back the video driver and DirecTV2PC worked without that error. Now I can't.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> First of all, if it's a Windows PC, I certainly hope you've installed updates over the six years.
> 
> I say it's a driver issue because for a while, I was able to roll back the video driver and DirecTV2PC worked without that error. Now I can't.


Driver date 8/29/2013


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling the DirecTV2PC app.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

On mine although no issue in seeing DVR's HR44 and HR24, I can't watch recordings without green screen.
Using Win 7, Can only watch SD.


----------

